# Viera 'History' question



## miamiclay (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi folks,

I'm renting a seasonal place far away, and they cannot tell me whether the TV has HDMI inputs ... 

(And so it goes ... )

All they know is that it's a "52" Panasonic Viera plasma set."

Does anyone know whether there is such a critter old or cheap enough to be WITHOUT HDMI inputs? It sorta seems to me that by the time Viera came out, they all had HDMI, but I'm not at all sure.

Thanks 1M for any help,

Cordially,
Clay


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Probably correct but I don't recall when the moniker Viera first started being used. Anyone?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Moved from Reviews to HDTV (the thread is not a review)... :bigsmile:


----------

